# Ringcraft classes in South Derbyshire area?



## BuddyTitus (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of any ringcraft classes in south derbyshire area? I know there is one at Notts Trent but its a bit too far for me. 
does anyone know if there is one near melbourne? willington? swadlincote? hilton? Im in Chellaston so these areas would be perfect for me.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Try this website it usually has a great list of ringcraft clubs in all areas.
Club Corner Home Page

take care

Sarah


----------



## BuddyTitus (Jun 5, 2009)

Great thanks - Have found some local clubs on the site and will contact them for details.


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

There is one at Selston leisure Center, every Thursday at 8pm, I used to go but have moved out of bus reach .


----------

